# programme transfert fichier automatique



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, étant nouveau sur mac et sur l'utilisation d'automator et apple script, j'ai besoin de votre aide. je possède un macbook pro 256GO. Ainsi, j'ai peu de place sur mon mac pour stocker des fichiers et comme j'en télécharge beaucoup, j'aimerais que lorsque je connecte une clé USB (une en particulière et pas n'importe quelle clé), un programme lance automatiquement le transfert du fichier dans le dossier téléchargement vers un dossier présent sur la clé. Je ne sais pas comment programmer cela sur mac ni si je dois le faire avec automator ou apple script sachant que je n'y connais rien en programmation... Merci.


----------

